# Pro User Inverter



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Brother just gave us used Inverter.
Is it any good?

Pro User
Power Invester 
Max Continuous power 330 watts
Peak power 600 watts.

Will it give us enough power with a 110 amp battery also 85 watts solar panel. Want to run TV with a Dvd player.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes that will easily do the job you want, the battery will be 110 Amp hours not KW, the solar panel will be 85 Watts.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. Turn it off when not used. If you're unluucky you MAY get some TV interference but this is rare.

I'll have that 85kW solar panel when you're done with it! It's worth about £350,000 pounds at today's £/w ;-)

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*I'll have that 85kW solar panel when you're done with it! It's worth about £350,000 pounds at today's £/w*

Blimey, the vultures are out late tonight... :lol: :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

looks like the idiots are out late as well, I,ve just realised what you meant Dave  


MHS....Rob


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I.m the one with the RED FACE


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for there help.


----------

